# Addlestone Champion Show



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

29th October 2011, anybody going to this?? Is this open to the public? I'd really like to go


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

The Red Cream and Tortie show, we are going to this show in the Pet Pedigree section, come and say Hi, it will be open too the public somewhere between 12.30 and 1pm, remember, this is not an all breed show.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

29 October 2009? I think you missed it


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> 29 October 2009? I think you missed it


Oops lol, I blame the lack of sleep lol


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Right on my doorstep, and I'm working .... typical!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

There is a show on the 29th 

Red, Cream & Tortoiseshell Cat Society


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> There is a show on the 29th
> 
> Red, Cream & Tortoiseshell Cat Society


Are you going hun??


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure - only heard about it because you posted so I went on Google to check as Addlestone is on my doorstep 

Might be good though, especially if others are going - are you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Not sure - only heard about it because you posted so I went on Google to check as Addlestone is on my doorstep
> 
> Might be good though, especially if others are going - are you?


I was thinking about it yeah, need to see how much it is first to get in, and depend's if other's are going, otherwise il be a loner lol xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just had a look but I can't see a price for the public not showing?
But am happy to go along - OH just explained how to get there coz I am rubbish with directions


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Just had a look but I can't see a price for the public not showing?
> But am happy to go along - OH just explained how to get there coz I am rubbish with directions


 it's about 5 mins from the train station walking anyway.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I think we are going for an hour or so (thats what I told OH  ) so let me know if you are going to be there


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah il let you know, will try and find out price x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

word of advice ....not sure there is a great amount of parking there so if you can get away with it park in Tesco's


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheers Jenny - I normally try to avoid Addlestone for that very reason


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Will have too get therer extra early...lol... I hear there is a Costa nearby, that'll be good first thing.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

No-one came and said hi :cryin:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I would have, but I ended up not going - sorry 
I hope you had a good day though?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Jack did good, getting his first olympian certificate









And he was voted peoples choice by the public.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous - well done to you both - very well deserved


----------

